# Black Genetics



## JayJay031 (Sep 6, 2013)

Now before I get started with this thread I want everyone to know I am half black and half white. Also I have bad genetics! lol I just wanted to get that out of the way because for some reason every-time I mention this certain people get offended and this is not meant to be racist or disrespectful. I am just talking based on my personal experience.

So not all but some black people have amazing genetics. But its like on Youtube and even with certain friends I have people can sometimes automatically think someone is on steroids because of what they don't understand. Like for example, "he cant be that big naturally" or "hes only been training for this amount of time so how is he so big naturally"? Now those comments are from an individuals personal experience but everyone is different and its kind of ignorant to be honest! This is not some thread defending guys on YouTube because lets be honest most dudes on there are not natural but I wouldn't be surprised if some of them were from my experiences.

Some black women and men have a natural thickness to them and you cannot deny there genetics. The area I was brought up in was a majority Indian and black area. I have been to both a white school and black school. Anyone who has been to a black school will know what I am talking about.

I remember this 14 year old Kid in my class who was not as ripped but basically the same size as Kali muscle and trust me he was not on anything lol he just said he did several hundred push ups every morning before school. And that's only one example. Some of the black kids in my school were huge! Especially some of the guys in the rugby team. These were 13-16 year old kids who had bodies the size of a lot of bodybuilders I have seen today who have trained for years!

So like I said people like Mike Rashid and Chris Jones (to name a couple examples), I am not saying there natural because that's not my right but with my experiences I wouldn't be surprised. If they naturally have great genetics and have been training since they were in there teens it could happen.

I have an uncle who annoys the hell out of me because he never trains AT ALL and eats junk but he is ripped and has some good size on him! It makes me think how big he could be if he trained, especially if he had been training since his teens.? I would always say "your on steroids man" and he would always deny it saying "NO! I don't want a small dick" which indicates to me he knows little about steroids because anyone who was interested in steroids or has taken the time out to research steroids would know that steroids don't make your dick smaller. That's just a ignorant rumor for those that don't know enough about the drugs. Also he wouldn't lie to me.

People need to stop being so fast to say someone is on steroids when your not 100%. Some of these dudes that are commenting on the youtube videos make me think have you been brought up in a black neighborhood and went to a black school because if so you would be a little more hesitant on yelling out steroids based on some of the kids you saw growing up. Its like they have been training for years and they find it hard to put on muscle so when someone puts it on extremely easy they feel that person MUST be on roids! What do you guys think, am I wrong?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

its genetics fullstop. not just a black thing but granted i see it mostly with brothas around my neck of the woods


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah my training partner whos just started is black and hes got a better body than 90% of the gym. Some sh1t just isnt fair.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Dem black genetics!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

black man got big chest .. small calves

white man got big calves .. small chest

its science bro


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Didn't read as too long, but Jay Cutler seems to have pretty decent genetics.


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

Don't know if its related, but I watched a BBC documentary about Usain Bolt asking why he is so quick. And why at the time the Jamaicans where owning athletics.

Apparently way back when, Jamaica was the last stop of a lot of Slave ships, and the slaves aboard where unruly, trouble causers, basically the toughest. They had endured the long hard journey survived disease infections etc on the ships and where dumped in Jamaica because no one really wanted them.

It is said that if a huge massive incident or trauma like that happened to a generation etc, it can actually speed up evolution and bodies mutate to deal with it over a short period of time rather than take a while. Maybe this is the result. Black Muscle!


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Genetics and Diet.

Im from South Africa originally and if i look back at what the black laborers ate then im not surprised at how hard they could work or why they all had impressive physiques.

I noticed one day that my mum made lunch for her and i and then something completely different for my dad and the guys doing the building/brick laying.

Brown bread freshly cut onion tomato and this  with pints of milk.

Bread and Canned Pilchards were a staple in their diet and they also eat things like Samp and Beans with fatty meat and pints of milk.

Their diet just screams awesome now that i have learn't why, and its obvious that while we all ate crap because we enjoyed it their functional diets high in good fats from pilchards and whole milk coupled with physical labor meant they had the perfect building blocks for great physiques.

I now eat the same canned pilchards and quite enjoy them.

My point here is their genetics are backed by nutrition and hard work which is exactly the same formula for everyone else regardless of color which is why i now favor a simple diet which gets the job done.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Quite a few black guys at my gym.

They look like sh.it.

Quite a few white guys at my gym.

They also look like sh.it.

There are a few of each that look good. White or black, you will get people that get faster results than others. They normally work harder as well and use more drugs, but most tend to ignore that and put it down to genetics.


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

Mate this thread is racist... How dare you say I have better genetics because I'm 'black'?! :lol: :lol: jokes.

I say blame it on our upbringing and being force fed rice, peas and chicken... not that I'm trying to live up to the stereotype or anything haha. Also the fact that in a Caribbean/African household dinner portions have always been huuuugggeee like you'd get a full plate plus more! This means that we're kinda bigger but bigger because of the nutrient dense foods we are made to eat as kids.

You know... It's different for each individual, black/white/asian. I know a few white dudes who have never committed to gym or worked out yet have pure natural muscle on their frames but aren't really defined. I also find that white dudes have naturally bigger forearms... for some reason?

Most of my friends always point out that I have a natural 'henchness' like muscular legs, broad shoulders, wide back and big biceps and triceps all gained with minimal involvement in the gym or at home. I can eat **** and not go gym for months yet retain around 90% of my muscle lol. Only downside is I can put on sh*t loads of fat very easily just like most black dudes with so called good genetics.

Unfortunately my genetics mean I struggle to put on muscle in certain areas such as pecs and medial delts which sucks :crying: So I'm guessing while most black dudes can easily pack on muscle in certain areas, they lack in others.

Hope my input helps a bit :thumb:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

A_L said:


> Don't know if its related, but I watched a BBC documentary about Usain Bolt asking why he is so quick. And why at the time the Jamaicans where owning athletics.
> 
> Apparently way back when, Jamaica was the last stop of a lot of Slave ships, and the slaves aboard where unruly, trouble causers, basically the toughest. They had endured the long hard journey survived disease infections etc on the ships and where dumped in Jamaica because no one really wanted them.
> 
> It is said that if a huge massive incident or trauma like that happened to a generation etc, it can actually speed up evolution and bodies mutate to deal with it over a short period of time rather than take a while. Maybe this is the result. Black Muscle!




a re write of black history?


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

A_L said:


> Don't know if its related, but I watched a BBC documentary about Usain Bolt asking why he is so quick. And why at the time the Jamaicans where owning athletics.
> 
> Apparently way back when, Jamaica was the last stop of a lot of Slave ships, and the slaves aboard where unruly, trouble causers, basically the toughest. They had endured the long hard journey survived disease infections etc on the ships and where dumped in Jamaica because no one really wanted them.
> 
> It is said that if a huge massive incident or trauma like that happened to a generation etc, it can actually speed up evolution and bodies mutate to deal with it over a short period of time rather than take a while. Maybe this is the result. Black Muscle!


I think you will find that the answer is their center of gravity is completely different, this is because of the height of their navel.

http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2010/07/13/2951957.htm

BBC can gargle our balls either black or otherwise.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

DaveCW said:


> Genetics and Diet.
> 
> Im from South Africa originally and if i look back at what the black laborers ate then im not surprised at how hard they could work or why they all had impressive physiques.
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff that, mate. As if I needed another excuse to eat pilchards on toast :laugh:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

This is when I wish Breda & Ackee were still here. :thumb:


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

I said:


> Interesting stuff that' date=' mate. As if I needed another excuse to eat pilchards on toast :laugh:[/quote']
> 
> Yeah a lot of the staple items in the diets of black south african's have always been really nutritious and great for growth provided you were active.


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

Captain lats said:


> View attachment 156562
> 
> 
> a re write of black history?


I'm not saying that answers the guys question but there may be some truth to it.

YOU'RE BULLSH1T :beer:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

A_L said:


> I'm not saying that answers the guys question but there may be some truth to it.
> 
> YOU'RE BULLSH1T :beer:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

latblaster said:


> This is when I wish Breda & Ackee were still here. :thumb:


They would have made this thread interesting that's for sure

The no calf pair of cnuts


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Quintillius said:


> Mate this thread is racist... How dare you say I have better genetics because I'm 'black'?! :lol: :lol: jokes.
> 
> I say blame it on our upbringing and being force fed rice, peas and chicken... not that I'm trying to live up to the stereotype or anything haha. Also the fact that in a Caribbean/African household dinner portions have always been huuuugggeee like you'd get a full plate plus more! This means that we're kinda bigger but bigger because of the nutrient dense foods we are made to eat as kids.
> 
> ...


you eat much coconut?


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> you eat much coconut?


Only form of coconut I eat is when gran makes coconut drops... Do you?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

To be fair some of the skinniest guy's I've ever seen have been black, plenty of big black dudes yes but equally plenty of big white and Asian dudes also.

The orientals seem to of drawn the short straw really I'd say


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Quintillius said:


> Only form of coconut I eat is when gran makes coconut drops... Do you?


me nah a big fan of coconut, rude boy. I only nyam coconut when someone bring some for me.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> Only form of coconut I eat is when gran makes coconut drops... Do you?





Captain lats said:


> me nah a big fan of coconut, rude boy. I only nyam coconut when someone bring some for me.


red bounties count, right?


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Its most likely in part due to the slave trade, many years ago selectively choosing the strongest males and their excellent genetics. They particularly went to the USA and Caribbean areas which were common immigrants to the UK a couple of generations ago.


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> me nah a big fan of coconut, rude boy. I only nyam coconut when someone bring some for me.





seandog69 said:


> red bounties count, right?


He's calling you a bounty... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

You went to school with a kid that was as big as kali muscle at the age 14 ?? mmmm mike Tyson had nowhere near that level of muscularity at the age of 16.

You were truly in the presence of greatness. Unless he was a fat **** !!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I have been watching the European athletics and our athletes seem to be half cast in many cases and more successful, having said that the sprinter with the double barrelled name has some genetics, built like a brick toilet, seems a really down to earth fella too...


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> He's calling you a bounty... :whistling: :lol:


at least i said red bounties, theyre the DARK chocolate ones :lol:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

lazy said:


> Its most likely in part due to the slave trade, many years ago selectively choosing the strongest males and their excellent genetics. They particularly went to the USA and Caribbean areas which were common immigrants to the UK a couple of generations ago.


This is what i've always beleived. Simple evolution, we kept the big guys and shot the skinny ****s.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

there was a 14 year old kid who was the size of Kali muscle...22+ inch arms etc from a few pushups a day?

***** you crazyyy


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> me nah a big fan of coconut, rude boy. I only nyam coconut when someone bring some for me.





seandog69 said:


> at least i said red bounties, theyre the DARK chocolate ones :lol:


Dude mg: ... Now he's calling you a *****! :laugh::laugh::laugh: :lol: I loves his forum :wub: Jokes


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Any white slave masters in this thread?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> Dude mg: ... Now he's calling you a *****! :laugh::laugh::laugh: :lol: I loves his forum :wub: Jokes


jokes? 

lol


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> jokes?
> 
> lol


I'll leave it there before I get myself banned for cracking some inappropriate banter :thumb: :beer:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> I'll leave it there before I get myself banned for cracking some inappropriate banter :thumb: :beer:


PM me, im always up for some offensive humour


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> I'll leave it there before I get myself banned for cracking some inappropriate banter :thumb: :beer:


There's always the "Pack Mentality" sub forum...post in there. :thumb:


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

latblaster said:


> There's always the "Pack Mentality" sub forum...post in there. :thumb:


Time to round up the troops... Come on Captain Latsisha and... I do not know of any other 'brothers' on this site... sad times :lol:


----------



## JayJay031 (Sep 6, 2013)

mig8888 said:


> You went to school with a kid that was as big as kali muscle at the age 14 ?? mmmm mike Tyson had nowhere near that level of muscularity at the age of 16.
> 
> You were truly in the presence of greatness. Unless he was a fat **** !!


I am serious! Mikes a great example of great genetics. I've plenty of kids like Mike and obviously there is always going to be someone bigger. They werent holding as much muscle as Kali, some of there size was fat but think about it these are guys that don't really train so imagine if they changed there diet and started a solid routine?


----------



## JayJay031 (Sep 6, 2013)

mrwright said:


> there was a 14 year old kid who was the size of Kali muscle...22+ inch arms etc from a few pushups a day?
> 
> ***** you crazyyy


I guess you don't get a lot much black people in crewe then? I said around Kali muscles size and obviously this was years ago. I am sure he didnt have 22inch arms lol but seriously he had his thickness without the rippness. Some of it was fat but he was necessarily a really fat guy. He was just thick and solid. If you ever go to Miami watch the average black dude you see walking around. Its ridiculous...


----------



## JayJay031 (Sep 6, 2013)

I think people are misunderstanding me. I am not saying every black dude is huge. I have seen some skinny ass ****** and some solid white dudes. Genetics plays a big part in weightlifting and I have personally seen more solid black dudes who don't train compared to the amount of solid white, asian or whatever dudes I have seen who don't train.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> Time to round up the troops... Come on Captain Latsisha and... I do not know of any other 'brothers' on this site... sad times :lol:


lol captain latsisha :lol:

how about me?

this great man said that the irish are the blacks of europe....



so if morgan freeman said that, its good enough for me


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

JayJay031 said:


> I guess you don't get a lot much black people in crewe then? I said around Kali muscles size and obviously this was years ago. I am sure he didnt have 22inch arms lol but seriously he had his thickness without the rippness. Some of it was fat but he was necessarily a really fat guy. He was just thick and solid. If you ever go to Miami watch the average black dude you see walking around. Its ridiculous...


Around the size of kali when he was in school maybe

But i dont give a fuuck how good black genetics are no fuuckers gonna be kali size at 14 without being morbadly obese or on gear since he was like 5


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> lol captain latsisha :lol:
> 
> how about me?
> 
> ...


That guys done great since he became president of america


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

mrwright said:


> That guys done great since he became president of america


No mate, that's Worf from Star Trek.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

JayJay031 said:


> I think people are misunderstanding me. I am not saying every black dude is huge. I have seen some skinny ass ****** and some solid white dudes. Genetics plays a big part in weightlifting and I have personally seen more solid black dudes who don't train compared to the amount of solid white, asian or whatever dudes I have seen who don't train.


I'm misunderstanding you for sure.

I am also saying you're talking sh1t....for sure.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Well there's been 2 white mr Olympias in the last 20+ years so yeh us blacks do have some good genetics me and my brother have always had pretty good arms and I seem to gain muscle pretty quick


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> Time to round up the troops... Come on Captain Latsisha and... I do not know of any other 'brothers' on this site... sad times :lol:


Sheeeet don't forget Brudda Flave!!


----------



## JayJay031 (Sep 6, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm misunderstanding you for sure.
> 
> I am also saying you're talking sh1t....for sure.


Think whatever you want to think mate. There is no reason for me to lie, I am not the one with great genetics I was just pointing out what I have experienced and the fact that I hate ignorant people that are quick to yell out steroids. Like I said my thread was not meant to be disrespectful or hurt anyone's feeling but since you said "Your talking sh1t" which is disrespectful I take it your feelings are hurt by what I said and this is exactly what I mean by people taking the whole black genetics thing to heart. Instead of asking how, arguing with me or trying to look into it you assume I am making up stuff because I really really have nothing better to do with my life pshht...


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

That skinny ass niqqaz part was funny though. Highlight of the thread for me


----------

